# First clutch, maybe a bad egg?



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

So I got my first clutch ever from my varaderos. I thought all were developing, and two definitely are but there is one that isn't the same as the others. IDK if it is just behind or if it is a bad egg. Can someone help me tell if it is bad? It's just slightly milky, and kinda has a slime coat like a fish.

The clutch in situ









Good eggs









All three (concerned with the one on top)









The one I'm worried about does have some development. It has a line down the middle, and is oblong shaped (no longer a perfect sphere). It has a "slime coat" and is slightly milky. I don't want it to ruin the good eggs if it does mold over.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If it's getting milky or cloudy, that's not a good sign. The other eggs would probably not be bothered by. If you're concerned (some folks do remove bad eggs. I usually do), you could move it to it's own container to see what happens.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on the clutch, hope you get some tads. My vanzos just laid there first clutch of 3 today. If that 1 is bad you could stary them on vitamin A once a month. Thats what I've been doing since I got a pair of tarapotas that where laying bad eggs. Becaful not to give it more than once a week, they can overdose.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Moving it to a separate Petri dish is a good idea. I dust with Calcium plus every time I feed and I dust with Vit A once a month.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The last clutch my azureus laid, one egg went bad. I checked on them this morning and found 4 developing nicely and the 5th one grey and fuzzy with no development, so I took a pair of tweezers and plucked it out. Thankfully the eggs were positioned so that 3 were clustered together, then 2 a little ways away. The bad egg was in the cluster of 2, so if I disrupted the other egg, I'll only lose one and not two of the good eggs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The egg in question definitely looks bad to me. Personally, I would get rid of it.

Ps- congrats on the eggs! Just keep up your current vitamin regimen, I wouldn't worry too much about one bad egg in their first clutch.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Update: The good eggs are looking great. They are wiggling around and have the gill branches. Since pulling the "bad" egg, it looks about the same as before. It hasn't molded yet, but I suspect that it will very soon. The gel mass is normal but the actual egg doesn't look so good.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

So, the one egg did go bad, but the others are about to hatch. 

My pair's behavior is a little concerning. They are very reclusive, and haven't laid since this last clutch nearly two weeks ago. Both are alive because I have seen both male and female in the past week. The male calls like crazy but the female is never around and hiding.

There is no "background" but there are cork tube planters on the back wall. Could they be scared of the light coming from the back of the tank?

Here's a pic. As you can see there is plenty of foliage and leaf litter.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it possible that they sneaked a clutch passed you and they are busy taking care of tads?


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess it's possible but I wouldn't think so since this was what I thought their first clutch. Haven't seen any tads in the film cans or broms.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

On a good note, one tad is out of the egg, and the other one will come out tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I got another clutch of 1 egg.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

frogface said:


> Is it possible that they sneaked a clutch passed you and they are busy taking care of tads?


Dad deposited a tad in a film can, and I didn't notice until the male called the female into a film can to feed it. I thought they were laying so I went to pull the eggs, and found the tad lol. So, they were hiding a clutch all along.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i never remove a bad egg. usually good eggs stay good reguardless if there's a bad egg present. thats a great looking tadpole. congrats!


----------

